# GROWTH PRODUCT LIQUID FERT



## dj80d (Nov 15, 2020)

just want to see who here has used their products. im looking at the classic and others. i work for a company and have access to them and there are a lot i can get. just want to know which ones people like most.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Essential 1-0-1 has been a staple at my job for plantings. I also use the organic version of it at home for my lawn and garden. I think it's helpful. A guy at work swears by it from years of experience.

I bought 0-0-25 this year to correct a K deficiency. I only used about half the jug. We'll see if next year's soil test results are better.


----------



## dj80d (Nov 15, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> Essential 1-0-1 has been a staple at my job for plantings. I also use the organic version of it at home for my lawn and garden. I think it's helpful. A guy at work swears by it from years of experience.
> 
> I bought 0-0-25 this year to correct a K deficiency. I only used about half the jug. We'll see if next year's soil test results are better.


i just got the classic for now


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

dj80d said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > Essential 1-0-1 has been a staple at my job for plantings. I also use the organic version of it at home for my lawn and garden. I think it's helpful. A guy at work swears by it from years of experience.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------

